# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Paikallisliikenne Ristijärvellä

## Jouni Seilonen

Missä ihmeen Ristijärvellä?  Osoitteessa
http://www.ristijarvi.fi/pagefiles/R...itiedottaa.pdf
sivulla 9 Ristijärven kunta tiedottaa järjestämästään "joukkoliikenteestä".
Se ajetaan neljällä linjalla kerran viikossa keskiviikkoisin, yksi meno ja yksi paluu, jos linjalle ilmoittautuu etukäteen vähintään kaksi matkustajaa.
Lisäksi ajetaan yhdistettyä koulu- ja joukkoliikennekuljetusta koulupäivinä.

Mikä on joukkoliikenteen määritelmä?  Onko tämmöinen liikenne joukkoliikennettä?

----------


## kemkim

> Mikä on joukkoliikenteen määritelmä?  Onko tämmöinen liikenne joukkoliikennettä?


Helsingissä tuota kutsuttaisiin palveluliikenteeksi.

----------

